# A good clean up!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Finally got a few hours yesterday to give the car a good going over. The car wasn’t horrendous, mainly just surface dirt, road film and dust from sitting in the garage without being covered but, also a few marks that needed getting shot of.

























Washed with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo using a soon to be released wash mitt, and dried with an Aquatouch large FBZ microfibre towel.

Then it was onto the polishing. No real swirls to remove, a few light spider web scratches and wanted to remove some other light marks that have been gained throughout the summer, so used Poorboys SSR 2 on a white Lake Country polishing pad using the Porter Cable machine polisher (PC) at speed 5…… Results on the bonnet:









Then onto cleansing and sealing. I could have done the next steps easily by hand but, being that I had the machine already out I thought I’d carry on using it for speed of application. 
The SSR 2 had left a good enough finish that I could have gone straight to using the sealant but, wanted to make sure the surface was spot on, and gain a little extra shine, so applied the Serious Performance Paint Cleanser using a Meguiars finishing pad at speed 3 on the PC. Applied to half the car, then removed with a Paradise Monster Fluffy Microfibre towel, then did the other half. Then finally onto the Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant, applied with different finishing pad at speed 3 using the PC. Once applied to the whole car (including wheels) it was left for 15 – 20 minutes to cure.
Sealant appliedand curing:

















In the meantime I applied Poorboys Bold N Bright to the tyres, Poorboys Natural Look Dressing to the front lip spoiler and gave the exhaust and polished lips on the wheels a quick going over. Interior was given a quick wipe over with a damp microfibre cloth but, didn’t really need any attention.
Once the sealant was removed with a couple of Paradise Monster Fluffy microfibre towels, I was pretty happy!








Passenger side door:








Passenger side:








Boot and spoiler:








Driver side rear wing:








Front end:








Exhaust and inside of rear wheel:








Interior:








And finally, put away, ready for next weeks Grasshopper meet….









Time taken; approx 5-6 hours.

Hope you like!
Cheers :smokin:.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

How do you manage to get out the car when its parked up in that tiny space? 

Looks really nice mate, bet that took a fair few hours.

- Kevin.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Alex

Great Job as always, i must get you to do my car! So you can show me how to get shot of those dam swirl marks.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
See you next week end at the hopper.

John


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Kevin - I'm a skinny bu**er! 

John - Will do mate... See you next weekend.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

I dont care if it helps get rid of them their swirls!!!!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agree with John mate. Nice job. This is amazing...


Alex Creasey said:


>


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

NIce one Alex - your car is looking fantastic, as ever ... see you at the 'hopper mate


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Insanely clean - love it


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice and shiny, looks real good.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Those reflections are unreal...great job fella


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome stuff Alex - looks like it just rolled off the production line (probably better in fact  )

How much would it cost to put together a pack including all the stuff you used to get that finish ?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking as prestine as ever Alex. Now where did you get that Porter cable machine?



Steve


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow good job Alex


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

:bowdown1: wow, that's an amazing job, can you do mine, please????


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Fella's

I've just received a box of cleaning products from Alex, all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!! As you probably know my car usually looks well polished, well after a session of Alex's recommended products i'm truly amazed at the difference. I am now wondering just how i got along without his polishes. A quick wash down with the poorboy shampoo and mitt, then a soft claybar session followed by the paint cleaner and then sealer. I'll post up some pictures as soon as the weather breaks, you cannot fail to be impressed. It puts my previous efforts to shame


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Yep im with you on that one Dave.
Alex's stuff is firstclass, been getting bits of him for a while now. Can't recommend P21S carnuba wax highly enough and the claybar makes the paint oh so smooth.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

im amazed at what his microfibre towels do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! makes other clothes feel like carpet samples:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks chaps! :smokin: 

Dave - Glad you got on with everything okay, and like the microfibre cloths :chuckle: 

Bean - The products don't cost that much... around £50.00 for my three products, the light polish and all microfibre cloths, wash mitt and drying towel. The real cost comes with the Porter Cable polishing machine. They come from the US, from either Autopia or Detailers Paradise (these are the ones I know and use). You can buy them on their own or in kits with buffing pads included. Once in the UK (can't remember what the voltage is in Japan?) you need a step down transformer (240 - 110v), so it comes to around £150 - 170 all in. I sell all the accessories like buffing pads etc but, because the machines aren't e-marked for use in Europe I don't sell the actual machine myself. Some people do but they are very expensive...... 
They are generally very safe to use. Unlike a rotary machine that just spins, the PC is random orbit so jiggles as well, thus making it alot safer for less experienced (and experienced) people to use without the risk of burning through the paint... And you get pretty good results as long as your patient and don't try to do too much to quickly. Then once your happy, I just tend to maintain a couple of times a year with a very light abrasive (such as the Poorboys SSR 2). For swirl removing first off, you'd probably need something a tad harsher like SSR 2.5, and maybe a light cutting pad, then follow up with a lighter polish and pad to perfect the shine....... I do use the machine alot though to apply cleansers or sealants as you get a really nice, thin even coat on the paint.

Steve, hope that answers your Q as well .

Any other info, just ask.
Cheers.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bean said:


> Awesome stuff Alex - looks like it just rolled off the production line (probably better in fact  )
> 
> How much would it cost to put together a pack including all the stuff you used to get that finish ?


Ditto that. Christmas present time...


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Alex Creasey said:


> Steve, hope that answers your Q as well .


Certainly does Alex, will have a look for them in a bit and get one ordered up ready for after christmas.

Cheers mate.:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Ditto that. Christmas present time...


Funny - was thinking along those lines....

Alex - cheers for the info - I'll be in touch. Best to go via the website or PM here ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I bought a Porter Cable via Autopia some time ago. Its an amazing pice of machinery, so easy to use with amazing results. My kit came with the velcro thingie where you can attach 3 types of polishing pads and a fluffy bonnet to buff to a mirror finish. You should definitely go for one Bean, its very well priced too and of course being from the US you don't need to use step down transformers


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

click me

I am very tempted to order one right now.

Detailers Paradise


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Of course! I thought you had one Dino from some previous pm's .

Bean - Drop me a pm first.... Depending where you are I'll see what will work out easier.

If anyone is going to order... Let me know as Autopia often has discount codes.... The most recent one was "international" but, not sure if that still stands ... Detailers Paradise don't do the codes but, I've sent a few people there recently and they all came away happy chappies.

Cheers .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks guys.

I actually want a kit (including the PC) for the UK. 
I never have time to do my car in Japan myself  so it usually goes to another 'Abbey' once a year for a full treatment.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Looking great Alex.

Hope you are preparing winter protection for a white car!
I'll be over soon!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hmmm, Alex any chance you can speak to someone to get these PC's as i want one too.

Maybe do somethiing similar to a group buy before xmas??
I also want all the products from yourself (got to love xmas)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive got a Porter cable too, its an invaluble peice of equipment. brought the 20 year old paint on my mates astra up like new.

this is what it did to my GTR


----------



## HypeR33 (Jan 17, 2005)

awesome finish...how the hell do you get that mirror shine?????


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

say hello to my little friend...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Alex

i guess you should start a list of who wants a porta cable kit and include me


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

davew said:


> Hey Alex
> 
> i guess you should start a list of who wants a porta cable kit and include me


Thats what i meant...
Ill be first to show my interest then, and im sure Bean will jump onboard.

Pierre(PC and all other products needed-like a starter pack if u will)
DaveW(PC and ....)


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Morning all .

The Porter Cable is dead easy to order but, will actually be cheaper if people do it individually from Autopia for example. The reason for this is that David (the owner) will send it to the UK as a gift so you won't get hit for taxes when it lands (If I brought them over, I automatically get charged at customs as a business... Thats why if you do find anyone selling them here, they are around £250)!

I can happily sort out a detailing kit to compliment the machines that will work well with the usually quite soft Nissan paint, and will be better quality then things like the Sonus pads that can come with the PC in Autopias 'kits'..... (these pads aren't a bad idea for practising with though).

Autopia normally take 4-5 days to deliver to the UK..... 

The step down transformer....... I got a 1 Kva transformer from Newmarket transformers.co.uk and was around £50 delivered...... I know they can be got cheaper from places like Screwfix, or some people use the big yellow worksite transformers which are fine. As long as the max rating is above 750mah it will be fine.

I'll get to work on a couple of kits... One will include just products to work with the PC, the other will include a set of pads to compliment the PC and the products.

Cem - Already got yours sorted for when it arrives :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Interested to see whats in the kits when they're made up Alex. Put me down for one! Looks like she could be getting some winter pampering while shes off the road!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My cars filthy ... 

PM sent


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi all,

Right, I've added two kits to the site which will compliment the Porter Cable Polisher... Kit 1 is for people that just purchase the machine on it's own. Kit 2 is for people that purchase the machine and the pad kit together. 

Please take the time to read my explaination of the two kits before purchasing: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/66666-detailing-kits-porter-cable.html#post589248

Cheers.
Alex.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thats cleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaan!


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome results mate, fancy doing mine?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*PC7424*

Strange this is if your anything like me using the Porter Cable will take just as long as doing it be hand--only you get much better results from the Porter Cable..

I have had mine for about 2 years now and wouldnt go back. My own preference is to remove my top layer by hand as opposed to the PC 7424...


----------

